
Show HN: Ace Python Interviews - reuven
https://AcePythonInterviews.com/
======
reuven
Hi, all! I created this free, six-hour video course to help people who are
going to be interviewing for Python jobs to get used to the types of questions
they'll be asked.

The course goes through 50 questions, live-coding in the Jupyter notebook, to
show you not just the questions and answers, but also the process you should
use to think about Python problems.

I hope that people will see, enjoy, and spread the word about this course!

